# Have u people noticed?



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

is it just me? but from some recent pictures, i found Yao Ming bulked up a little bit? might be that arm band he is wearing did the trick..


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

must be his mom's cooking!!


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

LOL oh yeah, he lives with his mom now..i heard when he was back in china he lived in his team's dorm, everybody eat, practice and sleep together...:sour:


----------



## cas (Dec 10, 2002)

last i heard yao's gonna treat the whole team to his mom's, uhh, ginseng?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>333</b>!
> i heard when he was back in china he lived in his team's dorm, everybody eat, practice and sleep together...:sour:


This is very common in China and Europe (for soccer, not sure about bball, but I think it's the same) and it's highly effective. You build the rapports with teammates because, well, you eat, sleep, practice with them night-in and night-out. There seldom have conflicts between teammates and players play like a 'team'. Maybe all the Lakers should sleep together???!!!


----------

